# Can mice stand /walk on rocks



## wyliegirl12 (Apr 13, 2010)

On free time out of cage i was wondering if they can walk around on walks if i wash them first


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im sure they could but, would avoid them if they could  .Why would you want them to walk on rocks ?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Dropped one in the water bucket by mistake once, they can also walk on water.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I dont really understand what you mean, Can they walk on rocks? Well yes, they can walk on pretty much anything.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Do you mean as something to climb on. Entertainment? Sort of like environment enrichment? If so then as long as they're cleaned and don't have sharp edges or moss i'd say go for it.


----------



## holeinthewallmousery (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd think they'd be really hard to keep clean.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with holeinthewallmousery. I would think they would be a pain to keep clean.


----------

